# FreshMeat!!!!!!!!!!!



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Just a quicky post to officialize my membership to what I hear may be the best forum on the net............Thanx for the heads up Frighteners


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

freshmean? Well someone grab the barbacue!! Welcome to the street Bodybagging


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome bodybagging, have fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well there BodyBaggs!
I see you couldn't wait for me to send you the link ! LOL

Glad you're here and hope you have time to post!

Crap, I should have taken a pic of your "car" yesterday!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Bodybagging!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bodybagging said:


> ...what may be the best forum on the net...


Hehe. I'll have to use that as a tagline for something someday. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

bodybagging said:


> _...what may be the best forum on the net..._
> 
> 
> Zombie-F said:
> ...


Well ZF, as long as it isn't something you wear, lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome BB,any friend of FEs is a friend of......wait a second, what am I saying!!!!! lol. Glad you signed on, there's still time for you to join in on the headstone contest, chats are on Sat. evenings, and the only good thing about this forum and the "net" is the net that holds these people in here once they show up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Welcome BB,any friend of FEs is a friend of......wait a second, what am I saying!!!!! lol. Glad you signed on, there's still time for you to join in on the headstone contest, chats are on Sat. evenings, and the only good thing about this forum and the "net" is the net that holds these people in here once they show up.


 Good one Vlad! almost had a tamale shot out my nose!

I talked to BBaggs yesterday and I don't I badgered him enough to get into the contest, though, if we did a make - up war, he'd be jumping in!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street BodyBagging. 

so you are a make-up whiz...I just might have to be picking your brain about some things :devil:


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome BodyBagging. Getting quite the crew from MI, I see. Glad FE persuaded you to join.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the street BB, a place you can visit but never leave.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome BB. Good to see you here.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx to all,Glad to be here.........................


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to have you join us Bodybagging...welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey BB - Welcome to the forum. Enjoy posting and hope to hear from ya.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Seems we joined about the same time Bodybagging. I bid you - welcome.


----------

